# Pricing this wood



## Texasstate (Feb 24, 2020)

Scored some killer Thuya burl 

not really sure what to do with them as o don’t turn 

what does this stuff go for ? I have no clue ? I have seen a lot of thuya but not as figured as this. 

I think @Mike1950 had posted before about some.

any I put would be great as I may wanna get rid of this 

pictures are of all 4 sides with dimensions 

MAN THIS STUFF SMELLS GREAT !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2020)

I sell comparable figure- 1.7x1.7 x 6= $20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m interested if you decide to part with them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2020)

That first piece would be nice reference samples, or one sample for me and 3 pen blanks for Tim....


----------



## TimR (Feb 24, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> That first piece would be nice reference samples, or one sample for me and 3 pen blanks for Tim....


No pens here...thinking PPM.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2020)

TimR said:


> No pens here...thinking PPM.



Ok Tim, help me out, drawing a blank, PPM?


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2020)

Peppermill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (Feb 24, 2020)

I see 1911 grips!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb (Feb 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> Peppermill


I am going with

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 25, 2020)

What's it smell like?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Interested as well. Beautiful stuff


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Sign me up! I could make a couple bottle stoppers out of that. At $20 I'd take two.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2020)

jasonb said:


> I am going with
> 
> View attachment 180892



That's what I was thinking....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> What's it smell like?



Your hint is, its in the Ceder group. Let's see what Jason says.


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 25, 2020)

I could put em to good use.


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 25, 2020)

Mike has some for $20 
I can’t let these go at that price as I paid more 

I’ll hold on to them I guess thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have an odd question... you obliviously bought the wood without knowing value, so how do you know you got a good deal and didn't overpay? Or wasnt that a worry when purchasing? Just curiosity here is all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2020)

Justin, please read the following and do the next one differently:

_Is Anyone Interested In...."_ type of threads to "gauge interest" are not permitted anywhere on the forum. It is either posted as for sale or trade - or not at all. WB does not allow "preselling". If you don't have possession of the wood or item do not mention it here at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 25, 2020)

I didn’t know if I paid too much but with what mike said I think I may have


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 25, 2020)

Sorry @Tony


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> I didn’t know if I paid too much but with what mike said I think I may have


My dad always said "Nothing is worth more than what someone is willing to pay for it." If you saw value, or wanted the item enough to pay a price then that's what that item was worth. So no, you didn't overpay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> Mike has some for $20
> I can’t let these go at that price as I paid more
> 
> I’ll hold on to them I guess thanks



Ok  Here we go with the remedial math lesson...  1.6x1.6x6=15.36 Cubic inches (ci) so we divide $20 x 15= 1.333 let's say $1.35 ci 2.3x2.3x7.3=38.617x $1.35 =$52 anybody that thinks both piece should have same price needs to read this a couple times. Justins piece is 2.5 times size of my priced piece. and this post appears to come close (beyond Close) ta lookin for offers post..... end of math lesson...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> What's it smell like?


Thuya...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> What's it smell like?



Like a pencil sharpener...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Thuya...


You're on a roll today, Mike.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> You're on a roll today, Mike.


Just having fun...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Like a pencil sharpener...


Smells sweet and heavy to me. Snorting pencil sharpeners must have started after I was in school.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Smells sweet and heavy to me. Snorting pencil sharpeners must have started after I was in school.


I was more of a Marker/Sharpie sniffer myself. I won't mention doing the lines of Play Dough.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Thuya...


Sorta like a donkey's azz smells like a donkey's azz, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Smells sweet and heavy to me. Snorting pencil sharpeners must have started after I was in school.



Didn't y'all just have slates and charcoal?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

Tony said:


> Didn't y'all just have slates and charcoal?
> [/QUOT

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 25, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> What's it smell like?


Licorice or vapor rub. I had a big piece in my hallway and it was so strong that is the first thing you smelled when you walked in- the smell still goes through the finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 25, 2020)

Tony said:


> Didn't y'all just have slates and charcoal?



Turkey feather and ink well.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Arn213 said:


> Licorice or vapor rub. I had a big piece in my hallway and it was so strong that is the first thing you smelt when you walked in- the smell still goes through the finish.


Vapor rub I could do. Licorice smell it'd go out in the neighbor's burn pile.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Turkey feather and ink well.


Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Turkey feather and ink well.



Still remember the story about my dad dipping the pig-tails of the girl in front of him in 3rd grade....They were just empty holes in the desk by the time I went to school. There was always that one kid who was smelling the pencil sharpener. Sometimes, the same kid that was licking the windows. I often wonder where he ended up, or if he reproduced...?...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Still remember the story about my dad dipping the pig-tails of the girl in front of him in 3rd grade....They were just empty holes in the desk by the time I went to school. There was always that one kid who was smelling the pencil sharpener. Sometimes, the same kid that was licking the windows. I often wonder where he ended up, or if he reproduced...?...


he became a surgeon @DKMD

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mark. (Mar 6, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> Scored some killer Thuya burl
> 
> not really sure what to do with them as o don’t turn
> 
> ...


Ok, I give up. For some reason I can't see the pictures. Only a ? Mark. Does this mean I been Booted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2020)

Mark. said:


> Ok, I give up. For some reason I can't see the pictures. Only a ? Mark. Does this mean I been Booted?


I doubt you have been Booted- hell i am still here. @Tony Pic only for example- can you see it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 6, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I doubt you have been Booted- hell i am still here. @Tony Pic only for example- can you see it
> 
> View attachment 181574 View attachment 181574


Hey, that picture looks like it could be the North Kiabab just above the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. 
Never been there in that type of weather, but have seen numerous pictures in Jacob Lake when hunting deer and squirrel before winter sets in. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2020)

Mark. said:


> Ok, I give up. For some reason I can't see the pictures. Only a ? Mark. Does this mean I been Booted?



Nobody has booted you Mark. Not sure what the issue is but I think it's on your end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 6, 2020)

I have no problems seeing any photos in this thread. @Mike1950 thank you for reminding me why I left Colorado.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 6, 2020)

For reference this is what I was selling my squares for. Figure and coloring isn't as nice so priced accordingly. I bought an 80 lb whole burl and cut half of it up. Still have the other half gathering dust.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/thuya-burl-turning-squares.39540/


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 6, 2020)

Beartooth Pass???


----------



## Maverick (Mar 6, 2020)

Well seems like @Mike1950 has started a new guessing game with his picture of snow/snow plows. I thought it looked like an area near Valdez, AK.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Well seems like @Mike1950 has started a new guessing game with his picture of snow/snow plows. I thought it looked like an area near Valdez, AK.


no clue where it is- I send this to southern friends to keep them south....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I doubt you have been Booted- hell i am still here. @Tony Pic only for example- can you see it
> 
> View attachment 181574 View attachment 181574





Maverick said:


> Well seems like @Mike1950 has started a new guessing game with his picture of snow/snow plows. I thought it looked like an area near Valdez, AK.





Mike1950 said:


> no clue where it is- I send this to southern friends to keep them south....




Looks like Northern California Jan 2019 click

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Looks like Northern California Jan 2019 click


It is where I would have guessed but this pic has been in my library for yrs


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> It is where I would have guessed but this pic has been in my library for yrs


Can't be! that car in the picture has 2018 license tags!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Can't be! that car in the picture has 2018 license tags!


i cannot see that but I have had this pic for a while. I may be able to see when I coppied it


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 6, 2020)

Here's a WA state pic; SR 20 from May 2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2020)

I can't see it either. Just messing with you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 6, 2020)

This is why I thought it might be Valdez AK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2020)

Maverick said:


> This is why I thought it might be Valdez AK
> 
> View attachment 181604


I would guess that is european - they are driving on wrong side for USA


----------



## Mark. (Mar 8, 2020)

Tony said:


> Nobody has booted you Mark. Not sure what the issue is but I think it's on your end.


Your right, it's on my end. That's good, I think


----------



## Mark. (Mar 8, 2020)

Maverick said:


> This is why I thought it might be Valdez AK
> 
> View attachment 181604


Where ever this picture is from, if it's in North America, the drivers are on the wrong side of the road, ya think


Maverick said:


> This is why I thought it might be Valdez AK
> 
> View attachment 181604


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 8, 2020)

Maverick said:


> This is why I thought it might be Valdez AK
> 
> View attachment 181604


here now their in america

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Mar 8, 2020)

LOL, the pic I snagged was titled “road to Valdez”. All I know is that does look like that in the winter.


----------

